# The Future Of Vaping



## drew (27/4/15)




----------



## ET (27/4/15)

Cute little things those. Would be nice as a backup backup

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (27/4/15)

Blu is very big in the USA, been tempted a couple of times to bring them in. Not cheap though


----------

